# Freshwater Plants Dubai?



## adipnayak (Apr 4, 2009)

Was wondering if anyone knew a good source in Dubai for aquarium plants i live in Oman and wouldn't mind driving down there and picking them up.
Was interested in riccia and hairgrass and java moss.
could someone please let me know the name and address of any store in Dubai or any locality near by please i desperately wanna get my aquascape going.
Thank you


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ah! Bummer!

My wife is in Dubai right now. I guess she could have brought you some plants if we had known earlier.

Tell us more about the aquarium hobby in your part of the world. I've heard that aquariums are considered a total luxury, but is that so?

--Nikolay


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

from what i have read - dubai is very modern and westernized - i am sure you can find fellow hobbyists somewhere in your vicinity - perhaps you can mail order your plants ?


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ns/57162-aquarium-stores-abu-dhabi-dubai.html


----------

